# Damaged Bottom Bracket Hurt Anything Else?



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

I have finally narrowed down that a clicking noise I've had for a few weeks is indeed coming from the bottom bracket or where the crank arms attach to it. I'm planning on going for a ride soon (read: before I can fix it), and I'm trying to figure out if I can do any damage to something else other than what's already damaged.

If it's the BB its self, I don't mind burning up the one that I have since I would need a new one, but I'm wondering if I can do any damage to the housing area or something like that. I would think that, if the noise truly is the BB, and it is a sealed BB, there's a very low risk of damaging something else. 

If it's the crank arms/BB connection area, what damage could I do there?

Any opinions?


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

my experience is the most crackling noises in the BB are caused by dirt, improper lubrication, or not tight enough. if ridden for long periods these will lead to berring damage. they are all minor issues that need to be addressed sooner rather then later. that being said, one more ride more or less wont make much difference in most cases. if you do the ride then put it for repairs as soon as you get back


----------



## Dreamthief (Aug 6, 2010)

I recommend you take it to the LBS and have them overhaul the BB. I called my LBS and they where gonna charge me 30dlls for it. There are videos and instructions all over the place on how to DIY, but you do need to buy a few, very specific tools(plus other common tools). Also, there are torque specific parts. The fix is relatively simple but will require a big investment and a probable trip to the LBS to get your work inspected. 

Just call them and ask, 

The BB is composed by several parts, which when not properly lubed will fail sooner or later.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

Could cause complete bike destruction.






I know if I had to ride with my bike making noise, I'd get off of it and throw it off a cliff. Not good.


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

gnslr: It's not a sound that dirt would make, it's like a loud crack, usually under pressure. I'm hoping that it's just a loose/improperly tightened crank arm. I don't have the tools to remove the cranks and properly tighten them myself, so I'll have to decide whether to buy them or not. I probably will, since I like to do my own wrenching, though that would again delay the time that I would service it.

Dream: It's a sealed cartridge, I was under the impression that you cannot take those apart to service them. Maybe I don't understand what you mean by overhauling the BB.


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Could cause complete bike destruction.
> 
> I know if I had to ride with my bike making noise, I'd get off of it and throw it off a cliff. Not good.


MDC: I was afraid of it spontaneously combusting, and this just confirms my fear. The incessant noise is not usually audible over the voices in my head, so luckily I won't be needing to dispose of the bike off of any cliffs.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Well...*



breakingbryan said:


> gnslr: It's not a sound that dirt would make, it's like a loud crack, usually under pressure. I'm hoping that it's just a loose/improperly tightened crank arm. I don't have the tools to remove the cranks and properly tighten them myself, so I'll have to decide whether to buy them or not. I probably will, since I like to do my own wrenching, though that would again delay the time that I would service it.
> 
> Dream: It's a sealed cartridge, I was under the impression that you cannot take those apart to service them. Maybe I don't understand what you mean by overhauling the BB.


A loose and creaking crank arm is more costly than a bottom bracket.

You're correct, you don't really service bottom brackets. Once they're shot, they're shot.

Then again, it could be that your bike is about ready to explode.


----------



## Starview (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like the same thing I had on my bike. When mashing hard on the pedals you get a creaking or a popping. Turns out, the BB wasn't bad it just needed to be re-greased and tightened up.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=649052

As far as what bike specific tools you would need - Crank Puller, BB tool, grease


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Whenever my Diamondback Response starts making that noise, it goes to the LBS to have the bottom bracket tightened up. It has came loose again and I am converting the bb to outside bearings and calling it a day.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

There have been some facetious answers on this thread.

It depends what's making the noise. If it's your crank arm moving on the spindle, don't ride your bike. If it's coming from inside the bottom bracket and it's an internal BB, you're fine. If it's an external BB, it's a bit riskier. It's possible to have the bearing seize in which case if you keep riding the bike, the axle slides against the inside face of the bearing and can be damaged.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

same noise was occurring on my bike. one day i was hammering down the trail and, puff, it vaporized under me into a cloud of sparkles.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> Could cause complete bike destruction.
> 
> I know if I had to ride with my bike making noise, I'd get off of it and throw it off a cliff. Not good.


For a guy representing a bike company, you certainly are a phocking retart.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Had this same symptom and mine turned out to be as simple as a loose pedal. Didn't have any play in it that I could notice but produced a pretty significant audible pop/click each pedal stroke. Might be worth removing and re-torquing the pedals if you haven't checked this out already.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

You have grit/grime stuck in the threads of everything. Pull everything crank related, clean and lube it with some good water proof grease. Park Tool Poly Lube 1000 works great.

Here is a checklist of what to clean/grease

Pedal threads
Chainring bolts
Chainring to crank interface - the crank spider
Bottom bracket cups. 

If its a sealed Bottom bracket like an Isis or Square taper do not apply grease to the square taper/splines. If its external bearing, apply a little bit of grease to the bearing/spindle surface. And make sure to clean the end of the crank spindle as well.

If its a full suspension bike, the pivot points get grit/dirt down in between the surfaces and causes creaking as well.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> I know if I had to ride with my bike making noise, I'd get off of it and throw it off a cliff. Not good.


How many cliffs do you have in Florida?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Translation....*



s0ckeyeus said:


> How many cliffs do you have in Florida?


Florida Cliff = Curb


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> Florida Cliff = OVERPASS


FIFY


----------



## breakingbryan (May 29, 2008)

RBowles said:


> Whenever my Diamondback Response starts making that noise, it goes to the LBS to have the bottom bracket tightened up. It has came loose again and I am converting the bb to outside bearings and calling it a day.


When you say you have the BB tightened up, do you mean you have the cranks tightened onto the BB, or did the actual cartridge come loose?

Anyway, it's either the crank arms or the BB itself. I just took apart the pedals and repacked the bearings. Doing a test mentioned in a few other threads, when I line up the crank arm with the seat tube and pull the two together, I hear a crack/pop. However, I just heard it for the first time the other day, whereas in the past I had done the test with no sound. There isn't any visible movement when I do this, and I have to pull really hard in order to reproduce the sound. I probably just need to remove and re-grease, but I suppose it could be from either source.

In other news: I have a seawall about 15 feet above a lake that I live on. Whenever I need to throw things off of a cliff, that's where I go.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> A loose and creaking crank arm is more costly than a bottom bracket.
> 
> You're correct, you don't really service bottom brackets. Once they're shot, they're shot.
> 
> Then again, it could be that your bike is about ready to explode.


Many BB's can have their bearings replaced. From square taper (not shimano obviously, they're crimped) to ISIS and external BB's. It's possible to remove and replace the bearings in pretty much all of them.
Sizes vary, I can help if I know what brand/model they are.


----------

